# sick bp's, pleco's may have to go?



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

So i have 77ga, with 3 pieces of driftwood, 2 coconuts,1 skull, a plastic log(6") and a bunch of plastic plants in a bunch about a foot across. I have 3 filters, 406fluval, 205fluval,magnum250(micron Cartridge). A whisper air pump for 100ga hooked to a bubble wand 22". I have 2 lg,2med,2sm-med Blood parrots. 5 clown loaches (small), and 2 large pleco 8" and 10". The pleco's are new from someone who didn't want fish anymore. 

So I believe my parrots have ich or velvet disease. looks like salt or micro air bubbles on fins and gills. body too 

I've had the heat up to 30C (86F) For 3 days with salt as per disease treatment . water changes daily for since thursday at 25%. No meds as of yet. The fish are eating tetra cichlid pellets, blood worms, and shrimp pellets. 

My largest BP was near death today so I tested the water, Ammonia was just slightly high and nitrates are between 20 and 40ppm. 

I did a 40-50 persent water change and as usual replaced the salt. I removed all the ornament so only the fish and the bubbler are in place. There was alot of waste removed, keeping in mind all the water changes as of late. 

I was hoping not to use meds but i have quick cure and aquari-sol on hand, but because they look more alive i'm gonna wait. 

I was thinkin the pleco's may have to go....they give off alot of waste. what yall think, any advice or comments welcome.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I would say the plecos are too big for your tank sounds like they are Common Plecos that can get up to 2 feet or so, try to sell them off and get some Bristtle nose Plecos if you want, they only get to like 6 inchs. Some people dont like plecos at all because of their waste production but mine are a big part of mt clean up crew so I dont mind.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Love my plecos!!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Your the pleco queen though, Susan ;P
I would get rid of the plecos, and I would put at least some cover in the tank. Not having any with aggressive fish can actually stress them out more :/ good luck selling them though, as I've heard common plecos just aren't worth anything in the hobby because they are everywhere. For two commons I would suggest at least a 100 gal tank. I don't dare put one in my 75gal.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If he lived close to me I would take them.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Why are Plecos so misunderstood? LOLOL, I think they are a very cool looking fish and wouldnt have a tank without one. IMO all fish create waste at least the plecos do a bit towards cleaning up a tank. I even have a tiny baby albino bristlenose in my 5 gallon betta, He's about 1/2"long so hes good for now when he gets bigger ill move him. I guess there just one of those that you either like or dont huh.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i would say since you said the plecos are new that maybe their bioload sent your tank into a cycle, since you said your ammonia has risen.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

My fish look so much better today. i really like pleco's too, that's why i agreed to take them. Unforturately, they would have been euthanized if i didn't. i'm gonna advertise them and see if anyone wants one. i may keep the other(the larger one) as i'm getting a 180ga tank in the near future. till than i'll keep the extra's out of the tank, just a couple hiding places plus, 40% water changes per week instead of my usual 20-25%. what's ya think?


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

also i test my water weekly. something i usually only do every couple months or so. i never lose fish, knock on wood.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

deaver said:


> My fish look so much better today. i really like pleco's too, that's why i agreed to take them. Unforturately, they would have been euthanized if i didn't. i'm gonna advertise them and see if anyone wants one. i may keep the other(the larger one) as i'm getting a 180ga tank in the near future. till than i'll keep the extra's out of the tank, just a couple hiding places plus, 40% water changes per week instead of my usual 20-25%. what's ya think?


so they look like **** again. fins look peppered. i put the driftwood back in and did a water change. tommorrow i'm gonna clean the filters, removing the charcoal, pleco's and medicating. soo sick of seeing my fish sick.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd go with meds. Blood parrots are weird things. I'm not sure how hardy they are, as hybrids of such different cichlids. You'll have to watch them with ich.

Beware - clown loaches are scaleless and medication sensitive. 

You are way overstocked, long term. Six parrots is too many in there, five clown loaches alone are the max, and the two plecos are poop machines. 
Something has to give, as if it doesn't and everyone grows, you had better get used to seeing sick fish. It's going to be hard to manage.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm getting a 180 ga in the next 2 months, after my fish room is completed.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

See, something did have to give - you. Those will be good conditions for your fish.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

update- fungus guard and water changes worked, fish are back to normal. also clown loaches are slow growers and mine are small except one 4 " others are 1.5"


----------

